# how to go about pouring a block pool footer???



## meatball224 (Apr 25, 2012)

i will be building a block pool in and i was just wondering how you would go about pouring the footer for the block, if i would have to stair step it, or just keep it all the same height on grade and use fill dirt to get my slope? i have heard to pour the floor first, but i cant see doing this as the whole bottom course of block would have to be cut down which i do not think is a good idea.i have also heard to pour the floor and wet set the first course but i have poured a lot of footers and this is a daunting task to get them straight and to keep them tight. i am knowledgable in concrete but i know nothin about the proper way to go about it for a pool any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.....thanks


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

If your knowledgeable about concrete, why don't you just build the whole thing out of concrete? (Like everyone else, seems to work)

If your talking about a swimming pool, I think you are just asking for trouble and extra work, using block.

With that said,I will refrain from even opening up discussion on this subject.

Good luck on your project, :thumbsup:
D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

x2 what he said. Never heard of building a pool from block, but I'm not knowledgeable about pools or concrete. So why did I even respond? Weird


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> x2 what he said. Never heard of building a pool from block, but I'm not knowledgeable about pools or concrete. So why did I even respond? Weird


I have a buddy that stuccoed a block pool rather than using gunite like 99.9% of the pool builders use here. The thing leaked like a sieve. Just build it like the rest of the world does.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Dom-as didn't mean to quote you on that. Clicked the wrong button.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Diamond D. said:


> With that said,I will refrain from even opening up discussion on this subject.
> D.


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You cant make a pool out of blocks. Nor can you make a pig fly.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

you can if you shoot it out of a cannon. I'm sure I saw that on the Simpsons one time.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

My friend knows a person in his hometown (brazil) thats having a company build a pool from block. I think he had some pictures of it... I'll ask him about it. 

I agree it just sounds like a bad idea. but I would sure love to see the end results :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JBM said:


> You cant make a pool out of blocks. *Nor can you make a pig fly*.


:whistling:whistling :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup I stand corrected


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

griz said:


> :whistling:whistling :laughing: :thumbup:


Mmmmmm....ribs & wings. Now if you could get Dr Moreau to cross the flying pig with a beer keg then you would have the ultimate animal.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

concrete pools, block pools, stone pools...what's the big deal.

An ivany block pool wouldn't leak if done right :whistling


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*pools*

I was not able to find it on theB.I.A. web site however, i have a ancient set of their tech notes that had one on brick pools. With that being said, with proper steel and grout i feel a guy could detail a block pool to work


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

superseal said:


> concrete pools, block pools, stone pools...what's the big deal.
> 
> An ivany block pool wouldn't leak if done right :whistling


Nice stuff, but in that last pic, is that a 6 or 8" bed joint? that sucker is huuuuge


----------



## meatball224 (Apr 25, 2012)

*block pool*

i know it doesnt sound like a good idea but that how all the old pools in florida where im from were done.the reason that they stopped constructing pools out of block is simply that guanite was just an easier method. although guanite pools are easier they are about double the price.. a block pool constructed right will last at least 50 years like my parents pool has.every cell will be poured solid with # 3 bar running continuous through it tied into the footer. it will have horizontal steel running every third course in a lintel block. the block are coated with a base coat and then finished with a marcite or trinity white materian then waterproofed. i know the basic construction i just need some suggestions on the footer if i need to stair step it or if i need to just build a big box up to grade and use my fill dirt to acheive my slope. i have posted a picture of my plan it will have a underwater window on one end. needless to say the end with the window will be poured out of solid concrete and tied into the other 3 block walls. so if any i knoledgeable in the footer process i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not doubting that you can build a block-walled pool, but it worries me that a drain is necessary on the dry side of that window. :laughing:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok Ok Ok....I'll take a stab at it....excavate a couple feet larger than your footprint....contour your bottom....start at the lowest point and start digging footer (no idea what size...but minimum 24"x12" i'd think) around the circumference keeping your grade stakes level...as soon as you lose a whole block to your elevation step it up 7 3/4" ....repeat until you reach the highest point ...go back to the lowest point and do the same thing the other way...drop horizontal and vert rebar and pour.... lay... fill... smear... backfill... fill... swim... cuss.... fill... cuss... fill.... cuss... sell.


----------



## meatball224 (Apr 25, 2012)

ha the drain is just for the rain water because it will have an open staircase on both sides leading to the pool deck but i could see you point of view


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Is this going to have a paver bottom?


----------

